# LL Dam 7/19/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome evening below the dam.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

These kids can out fish any of you guys. I get dizzy just watching them catch.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweet!
Congrats!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Nice good job. I am sure they had a good time.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Be glad when school starts, give the river some relief? LOL


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

It is great to see that the future of fishing is in great hands. Great to see there young men getting such joy out of fishing. Thanks for making them a part of your trips....


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love to see kids fishing,You should be proud of yourself for taking them.They will remember these trips for a long long time.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

That's great! Those boys smiles says it all!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah I make time for my self and my boy. Parents now a day too busy . They missing out on all the smiles and happiness they can put in their kids. Kiddo to you Big D. You ain't one of them.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good picture of the kids. The kids really enjoy catching a lot of fish. The kids I took out the other day had a blast and their mother way so happy seeing the smiles on their face.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah matt them kids on your boat had a ball. I bet they enjoy seeing the fish pop all around the boat.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes Sirs, I can vouch for what Bruce has said. My son is 20 and has been fishing below that dam since he was five. We went two weekends ago for the first time in several years. He could still remember specific fish that were caught and events that happened when he was six and seven. He would point to a spot and say "You remember when we caught ______ over there", " You remember when we camped right there and I fell in?"

Take time to make memories with your kids folks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job bruce. I know ur boat now next time will say hi.
We where in the blue cc behind u when u were at the cable Saturday. 
U are doing good with the kids. Nick is 17 now and still gets a thrill fishing. He would have stayed all day Saturday when they were schooling.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Shoot if I new that was you I would a call you over. Look like you need take my advice and get 2 anchor. You were slipping like a banana.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> Shoot if I new that was you I would a call you over. Look like you need take my advice and get 2 anchor. You were slipping like a banana.


Yeah Bruce i lost an anchor a couple weeks ago and down to one . I had to give my deck hands a leason on setting the anchor. It finally held we caught some nice ones at the cable and lost a good striper at the boat forgot my net lol. 
Then we play with the schoolers till we were tired and sore. We kept about 40 and released a ton.
You cant miss us the boat has blue cat on the side of it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bullard next time you see me out there and can not anchor. Come over and tie to the back of my boat. My anchor will hold 2 boats. Ask Dan, Ed, and a couple others out there. LOL !!!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Come over and tie to the back of my boat. My anchor will hold 2 boats. Ask Dan, Ed, and a couple others out there. LOL !!!!


I heard your anchor is infamous for making men out of boys!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

texcajun said:


> I heard your anchor is infamous for making men out of boys!


His anchor gives a whole new meaning to the word anchor. That son of a gun is heavy! I ain't no little guy and it worked me out a few weeks ago. I think I am still recovering from it.! lol


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Can you get to any of the white bass from the bank? I was considering going tomorrow to the dam. I have fished successfully from the bank many times, but never with 12 gates open. I think 3 - 6 gates open was ideal for fishing from the bank. I need a boat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kevin70 said:


> Can you get to any of the white bass from the bank? I was considering going tomorrow to the dam. I have fished successfully from the bank many times, but never with 12 gates open. I think 3 - 6 gates open was ideal for fishing from the bank. I need a boat.


Yes. They been schooling chasing shads closer to the bank. You can access the east bank without a boat. I guess you already know that. Schooling close to the bank is sporadic though. I've seen people do very well at the bank.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Boomhauer75 said:


> His anchor gives a whole new meaning to the word anchor. That son of a gun is heavy! I ain't no little guy and it worked me out a few weeks ago. I think I am still recovering from it.! lol


Could be the reason for Matt's surgery a fee months back!!!
Thanks for the offer Matt I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Boomhauer I sure appreciated you taking the front of Matt's boat and handling that anchor. It looked heavy. I almost thought I should lend a hand but I figured I would just be in the way. I mean, with all the elbows swinging and colorful names for the said anchor it looked like you had it under control. You can have that front spot every time. I don't mind. I can be a team player.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I did see the bank beaters catching a lot of fish just north of the pilings. The whites were schooling along that section of the east bank. They were really thick at one time I was wondering why I brought my boat.

Bullard the surgery was from something that happened last summer.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

We need pics of the folks fishing the boat ramps. The look on their faces when someone dares to load up their boat. Priceless. 

Best one so far...I saw a fellow 2cooler pull in nice and slow. Wave off the fisherman who was blocking the way. Fisherman did nothing. Just looked at him. 2cooler ran over the line while dropping off truck operator, fisherman did nothing. Backed his boat up up and drug the dude's fishing rod into the water. Fisherman jumps up and saves his rod. 2cooler smiles and loads his boat while fisherman relocates and re-ties. 

Last weekend there was a group of ********. They grouped around the ramp and wouldn't hardly budge. I dropped off my truck operator but had to get within 3 feet of a guy just standing there. It would have been quicker but their pickup was blocking about 1/4 of the narrow ramp so it took a little while to maneuver between the trees and the truck to get on the available 1/2 of the ramp. Hence...I did circles in their casting zone while watching my trailer maneuver. Intentionally blocking the boat ramp thinking no one can or will use it is a terrible idea and 2 can play that game. Just move down towards the dam about 30 feet. JEEZ! One of us HAS to be there. The other has options.

/rant


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Last week I heard shots fired like some one let out a few round.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazing report Bruce!


----------

